# My new Roland GR-55 Guitar Synthesizer



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I got it today from the Bloor Street Long & McQuade. When I saw it in person I was surprised to see how large it is. I haven't bothered setting it up yet but as you can see I have the version that comes with the GK-3 divided pickup and I'll be installing that on my Dillion PRS copy. Here are some photos I took earlier today.

The front of the box. (You may notice a paw in the corner.) )










The rear of the box and the owner of the paw revealed, my Maine **** cat, Samson, being nosy.










Opening the box and revealing the unit inside.









I haven't taken it out of the box yet but probably tomorrow when I have more time I'll be installing the pickup and tinkering with the GR-55. BTW here's a link to a full photo of Samson: http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r227/Netskenmac/Samson/SamsonOneYearLater.jpg


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Looking forward to a review of this unit


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Looking forward to a review of this unit


I'll probably get around to it in a week or so as this is a very deep unit. I just installed the GK-3 pickup earlier this evening. BTW you're in Toronto now?


----------

